# Seat post size on a Carbon Synapse?



## Flirtus (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone know the seatpost size on a 06 Carbon Synapse? Thanks.


----------



## pcsandre (Jun 28, 2007)

31.6mm post, 250mm length
-Pete S.


----------

